# What am I missing...?  Zeroing dials on my lathe



## slowneasy (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a Acra 1340 that I picked up used, am new to turning metal but it appears to me that my dials can't be zeroed out.  Am I missing something?  If they can't be zeroed, is there some sort of aftermarket setup that will allow them to be zeroed?  I don't have a DRO on it, would like one in the future but that's down the road (hopefully not too distance).  Is this normal to not be able to zero dials on the saddle, cross slide & compound?  If they can be zeroed, how?  Thanks all!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 17, 2020)

There should be either a collar in back of the dial to lock and unlock it, or a small screw or setscrew right on the dial itself. It would be very unusual for there not to be a way to set the dials.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 17, 2020)

I have the same style of lathe different brand. All three handles have spring loaded dials to zero the dial. What you do is with one hand hold the handle solid then with your other hand try and spin the dial ring and set to your zero point. The springs have enough tension to hold the dial to not spin freely.


----------



## slowneasy (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for the responses, I really appreciate it.  I _want _to believe you but I just can't Will those dials to move without the attached handle and lead screw moving.  I'm pretty dense so maybe it's just me.  Here are some pictures of my dials...


----------



## mikey (Feb 17, 2020)

See the knurled band next to the hand wheel? Grab and turn that knurled band and hold the handwheel still.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 17, 2020)

Your lathe is a common import design, my 12x36 is the same. No thumbscrew to lock down the dial. As mentioned it's usually just a flat piece of spring steel bent in a V shape that sits in a groove that provides friction on the ID of the dial. Or it can be an actual spring that wraps around the entire diameter but does the same, relies on friction. It's not uncommon for carriage handle wheel to be fixed, some are, some aren't. The cross slide, compound slide, & tailstock should be adjustable though.

It's unlikely that all the dials are stuck from rust or something. The lathe looks to be in good condition too. They should be very hard to move either. I wonder if someone did something to them. The dials aren't hard to take apart. Cross slide & tailstock should be the easiest to check. Perhaps pulling one them apart to have look inside would be a good idea. Remove the handwheel & the dial should slide right off.


----------



## OTmachine (Feb 17, 2020)

Can I ask what the Allen set screw is doing?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 17, 2020)

OTmachine said:


> Can I ask what the Allen set screw is doing?



I could be wrong but it looks to me like that is how the compound slide handwheel is mounted since there is no SHCS on the face like there is for the cross slide handwheel.


----------



## OTmachine (Feb 17, 2020)

Look at page 56, item 37.  Friction type ring.


			https://atrump.com/images/tech_support/05%20Manual%20download/lathe/LD-1440E%20Manual.pdf
		

someone may have used Loctite on it to keep it from slipping.  Loctite usually melts at about 350 deg. F ( read Heat Gun).


----------



## neilking (Feb 17, 2020)

Damn, I need to get a modern lathe!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slowneasy (Feb 17, 2020)

Okay, I was just at the lathe and tried to again move the scale for the handwheels on both the compound and tailstock.  Nothing budged.  I removed the compound handwheel/dial and they appear to be solid.  I wouldn't say one piece but possible a press fit?  I don't see how the dial could move independent of the handwheel.  I WANT to be wrong but.... ugh.  Here's the handwheel/dial I removed from the compound.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 17, 2020)

That ring should not be a press fit. The friction spring or whatever should be under the dial ring. That's strange that it doesn't move. Try spraying some penatrating oil in between the gap & use like a rubber strap wrench or whatever else you have that won't damage the dial/numbers & try turning it.


----------



## slowneasy (Feb 17, 2020)

You all still have me hopeful!  One at a time I will work on the handwheel/dial to try and free them up.  I will start with some penetrating oil, heat, strap wrench etc.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## OTmachine (Feb 17, 2020)

When the wife is not around, put it in the oven at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.  Then see if it comes apart.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 17, 2020)

My new PM 1228 has dials that turn but you need a padded channel lock on the knurl to get them moving. I have been using spray oil to try to smooth them out. A lot of black oozes out while I'm going through the motions. Just be careful.


----------



## slowneasy (Feb 17, 2020)

Yay!!  I had limited success!  The compound dial did free up!  Now just have the others sitting upright with penetrating oil on the ring/collar and well give them a go tomorrow.  Thanks one and all!  And thanks OTmachine for the 1340/1440 manual, that helped having a visual and way more detailed than mine.


----------



## OTmachine (Feb 17, 2020)

Glad we could help.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 18, 2020)

My Grizzly G0709 has the same type clutch adjust on the compound and cross feed.  I pulled the cross feed handle off to install a taper attachment and changed it to a more conventional locking screw.  I really struggled holding the crank still while rotating the micrometer dial, always seemed to move a little.  Haven't done the compound yet, another project on the "best intentions" list.  Thread is below for the taper attachment/ lock screw.

Bruce










						Taper Attachment For The G0709 Lathe
					

I took advantage of a recent Grizzly 10% off coupon and bought a model T10502 taper attachment for my model G0709 14” x 40” gunsmithing lathe.  I have a number of items on my wish list for this lathe:  8” 3-jaw chuck, 5-C collet chuck and a taper attachment.  Maybe my wife will read this...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## middle.road (Feb 18, 2020)

When I got my 1440 into the shop finally I had to soak the heck out of the dials with penetrate to get them freed up.
Then ended up having to remove the handles and collars and wipe out the crud.


----------



## slowneasy (Feb 18, 2020)

I am happy to report success in getting all the handwheel/dials to rotate and work properly.  Thank you to everyone that shared a thought, idea and suggestion!


----------

